# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Midwest City/Del City >  Perfectly good sod farm...

## Head

What is going on at the sod farm at 10th and Sooner? First, it was a 6 foot stranded barbwire fence around the innocent sod field. Now, it's looking like they're digging a new reservoir! There must be something good about that Crutcho dirt! 
Asking for a friend.

----------


## baralheia

> What is going on at the sod farm at 10th and Sooner? First, it was a 6 foot stranded barbwire fence around the innocent sod field. Now, it's looking like they're digging a new reservoir! There must be something good about that Crutcho dirt! 
> Asking for a friend.


A coworker of mine recently asked about this too. The entire Crutcho Creek Sod Farm is actually owned by Dolese, but that land hasn't changed hands at all, that I can tell. It's just within the Midwest City city limits, and they don't have an online permit portal that I can find, so I'm unable to find a building permit or anything for the site.

----------


## Brewerrob

That field is owned by dolese, the sod farm has leased it for over 20 years. Dolese is turning it into a sand pit. The are digging the top 8 feet or so of top soil off to get to the sand underneath. The dredge is almost built and they will then go another 30-40 feet down getting the sand will be pumped under the road and sifted at the plant they have on other side of creek.

----------


## baralheia

Brewerrob, welcome to the OKCTalk, and thanks for an informative first post! That's kinda disappointing that it won't be anything more involved than that, but at least the mystery is solved.  :Smile:

----------


## Head

> That field is owned by dolese, the sod farm has leased it for over 20 years. Dolese is turning it into a sand pit. The are digging the top 8 feet or so of top soil off to get to the sand underneath. The dredge is almost built and they will then go another 30-40 feet down getting the sand will be pumped under the road and sifted at the plant they have on other side of creek.


THANKS! I figured someone would know!

----------

